
Employee 1: Yahoo - craigcannon
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/06/tim-brady-interview/
======
kevin
We're really excited about this new series on The Macro about the first
employees at startups. First employees are often unsung heroes at companies,
but often incredible crucial to getting them off the ground and setting the
culture of the startup.

I'm always remind of Derek Sivers video on First Followers when I think of
them.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW8amMCVAJQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fW8amMCVAJQ)

